# 600amp single phase service split into 3-200 amp panels



## Craig Slaunwhite (Dec 5, 2015)

A customer wants a 600 amp single phase 240 volt service run to a small electrical house, with 3 separate 200 amp services with individual meters and disconnects.
About 50m (160ft) away from utility transformer.
We live in BC canada.

He has future plans to build a shop about 500ft away with 200 amp service run underground from the E-house. The other 2-200 amp services have yet to be discussed or plans to be created.

The initial plan we is have BC hydro utility to run overhead from utility transformer one pole and then to the E-house Weather head. Into the building to a 600amp fused disconnect into a splitter box then to 3 individual 200amp meters.
Then to disconnects into panel box.
The plan will resume from that point on. No further construction is planned from that point. Load calculations don't come into play as the customer only want the services available for use.
Any future construction will have to keep these parameters in mind as this is what will be available.

I have not yet accomplished a wire gauge as I am trying to imagine how this is brought in to the building. What does the utility provide to attach to with this kind of service? With 3-250 MCM Parallel runs or 2-400 MCM parallel.

Does this sound like a possible arrangement of equipment that is code compliant?
Is there any suggestions that can be made or possible issues to arise from this arrangement? 
With the meters being inside does this cause in compliance issues?

The camp ground I work with has a similar set up and I am some what trying to copy what has been done there, although that was installed more than 20 yrs ago so it may not be the current standards at the moment

I am a Certified FSR class B electrician in BC.
My usual work detail is commercial maintenance, RV resorts, residential 200 amp service entrance and renovations, 
I have not yet done a 600 amp service which I imagine is very similar to apartment distribution.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You are just suppling the wire for the riser to the disconnect. You need to meet with the utility planner, and ask what he wants. I would think parallel 350 mcm ? but i'm not sure.

You probably have lugs in a bused gutter for your meter connections. 
You need your cut sheets from the manufacturers


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I’m not sure why you would need/want a 600a switch.
Going straight to the meter bank is all you would need.


----------

